# Overclock.net: Site Features and Explanations - A Must Read for ALL Members



## IEATFISH

*UPDATED GUIDE:* *LINK*


----------



## xToaDx

Awesome thread.


----------



## wierdo124

Sticky nao.


----------



## IEATFISH

Okay, I added a couple more sections, let me know if anything is missing.


----------



## franz

I was working on a guide to explain how to track your posts. One method using thread subscriptions and another using your User stats page. I have all the screenshots and most of the dialogue in place, but have just been kinda busy/lazy to put it together.

It would make more sense to add it into your thread, but if you want me to post it in the next couple of days you can provide a link to it later on.

Other than that great thread. This section was in serious need of new/updated guides.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Nice. + rep


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
I was working on a guide to explain how to track your posts. One method using thread subscriptions and another using your User stats page. I have all the screenshots and most of the dialogue in place, but have just been kinda busy/lazy to put it together.

It would make more sense to add it into your thread, but if you want me to post it in the next couple of days you can provide a link to it later on.

Other than that great thread. This section was in serious need of new/updated guides.

That's sweet, you could make it and I could link to your thread or I can just put it in here. Just let me know. I don't have a preference.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
That's sweet, you could make it and I could link to your thread or I can just put it in here. Just let me know. I don't have a preference.

I still have a rough draft saved, so I will throw it all together tomorrow.


----------



## IEATFISH

Added a couple new sections: Must-Read Threads for ALL Members, Contacting Other Members, and Overview of Left Sides of Threads.


----------



## wierdo124

BWAHAHA! I'm in it









I'm assuming you used mine because i have all the postbits?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Great guide Fish!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
BWAHAHA! I'm in it









I'm assuming you used mine because i have all the postbits?

Yeah, at least you had most of what you could have. Thanks for being a good member, see what it got you?


----------



## franz

Part 11. Tracking your posts is complete.

If you cant find it let me know and I will give you a tutorial on how to track your favorite posts.


----------



## IEATFISH

Added some more info about Chat.


----------



## IEATFISH

I know this is a sticky, but I'll bump it for those who check the New Posts section. Read This!!!


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Wow never knew you can change the posts per page, that's handy.

Thanks man +1


----------



## phospholipid

:] oh fishie

CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## wierdo124

Multiquote.

Add it.
NAO.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Multiquote.

Add it.
NAO.

Ooooooooo, good one I forgot. Will do.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

lol, i didnt know how to multi-quote for over a year, i would hit the quote button, copy everything, go back, hit the next quote button, paste the old stuff at the bottom, select all, copy and continue, it was a time consuming process


----------



## Greg121986

Excellent!

I didn't know about the wide view.









I just noticed the "Live" link on the main page under Latest Discussion. You can get live updates in real time to see where the newest posts are!! This is going to be hours of fun for me!! I will never be bored again!!!!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
lol, i didnt know how to multi-quote for over a year, i would hit the quote button, copy everything, go back, hit the next quote button, paste the old stuff at the bottom, select all, copy and continue, it was a time consuming process









Right? It took me a while too. Hopefully this will help new and old members alike.

It has been added.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

looks great


----------



## mega_option101

You should add how to get the camera icon in your post-bit


----------



## wierdo124

For multiquote, you can also hit the multi quote button for all the posts then hit "POST REPLY". It does the same thing.


----------



## IEATFISH

Added section 15. Making and Editing a Post. There is so much more I could have included in there but I think I hit the major points.

Other sections I am contemplating adding:

New Posts/ Live section done








Gallery/Blog section
What are Stickies?
Must-know members (admin, Chipp, etc.) People that are just generally good to know about.
any others?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Added section 15. Making and Editing a Post. There is so much more I could have included in there but I think I hit the major points.

Other sections I am contemplating adding:

New Posts/ Live section
Gallery/Blog section
What are Stickies?
Must-know members (admin, Chipp, etc.) People that are just generally good tho know about.
any others?

those look good, live is deffinatley something that should be there









also, i took a quick glance and didnt see un-answered threads, thats always helpful.

and i better make the 'must know members' list


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
those look good, live is deffinatley something that should be there









*also, i took a quick glance and didnt see un-answered threads, thats always helpful.*

and i better make the 'must know members' list









Yeah, I was trying to figure out where to put it. I think I'll make a section called "How to Browse for Threads" and include Live/ New Posts/ Sub-Forums/ Un-Answered Threads/ By Member. I think that would cover it.


----------



## KarmaKiller

nice guide fish!
Well done


----------



## IEATFISH

Okay, new section 16 is up about how to browse for threads. Also, Schubie I used your profile page to show how to find threads by a certain member. You don't have to thank me.









I also added a section in the REP section (7) about how to get REP. Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## mega_option101

One small issue with the way Section 10 is interpreted:

Quote:

*10. Name Colors on Front Page*

Under the Latest Discussions and Overclocking News sections, you've probably noticed the large list of members. This is a great tool at times. You've probably also noticed that names are difference colors and such. This is not random and is great for finding certain members in a hurry. Also notice that your name will always appear first.

*Maroon Bold* - Forum Managers, the highest level of management.
*Dark Green Bold* - Senior Moderators, Managers > Moderators
*Green Bold* - Forum Moderators
_Green Italic_ - Vendor Reps, those who pay to advertise their products on the forum. (more info here)
*Teal Bold* - Chat and Gameserver Moderators
*Blue Bold* - Editors in specific sections. _*Red and Green Moderators > Editors*_ (can't find the right color







, but you get the idea)
_Black Italic_ - Retired Directors
Black - Have an overclocked account
Blue - Regular Member
+ next to name - They are in your friends list.

Also, note the arrow in the top right of the member window. You can collapse it if you don't want it there.
Editors and Moderators do not fall under the same branch of organization when it comes to Overclock.net's Staff Structure. Therefore, your above statement is false. Editors are not below or above Moderators and the same is true about the ladder. Overclock.net has an Editorial Staff (which all of the Editors belong too) and a Moderation Staff (which all of the senoir, forum, chat, and gameserver mods belong too). Artisans and Vendor REPs belong to their own branch as well.

Coming back to the topic, Editors and Moderators are all similar in the sense that we belong to the Overclock.net Staff, but our roles and responsibilities differ making it impossible to compare us on a "greater than or less than" scale. I hope that I was able to clarify things a little better


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
One small issue with the way Section 10 is interpreted:

Editors and Moderators do not fall under the same branch of organization when it comes to Overclock.net's Staff Structure. Therefore, your above statement is false. Editors are not below or above Moderators and the same is true about the ladder. Overclock.net has an Editorial Staff (which all of the Editors belong too) and a Moderation Staff (which all of the senoir, forum, chat, and gameserver mods belong too). Artisans and Vendor REPs belong to their own branch as well.

Coming back to the topic, Editors and Moderators are all similar in the sense that we belong to the Overclock.net Staff, but our roles and responsibilities differ making it impossible to compare us on a "greater than or less than" scale. I hope that I was able to clarify things a little better









Ah, good to know. Is there a chart/thread/etc. that shows the structure of the site? If not, that may be a good thing to have. Some kind of flow chart of the OCN staff.

Anyway, I'll just remove the comparisons to keep it accurate. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Ah, good to know. Is there a chart/thread/etc. that shows the structure of the site? If not, that may be a good thing to have. Some kind of flow chart of the OCN staff.

Anyway, I'll just remove the comparisons to keep it accurate. Thanks for the correction.

There exists one but we are constantly revisiting it as the site grows and changes. The structure is about as dynamic as the site









But for a small break down:

Code:



Code:


Forum Managers > Senoir Mods > Forum Mods
                             > Gameserver Mods
                             > Chat Mods

             > Managing Editor > Editors


----------



## 1337guy

***Well done!**
REP+!*


----------



## MeeksMan13

gj! i didn't know about the multiquote or the posts per page thing


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump.


----------



## MeeksMan13

We can now hover over the time stamp on posts and the exact post time will pop up


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


We can now hover over the time stamp on posts and the exact post time will pop up


Good one. I'll try to fit that in somewhere.


----------



## SpcCdr

In lieu of rep!
Attachment 115471
Very nicely done sir!
Cheers


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


In lieu of rep!
Attachment 115471
Very nicely done sir!
Cheers










SWEET!! I'd take a moist chocolate chip cookie over a rep any day, anyway. Thanks!


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Job and thnks for the link.







Vertual + 1

Now has to make time to re-read all the must reads.


----------



## meticadpa

Yay, I'm in there









Nice thread.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump.


----------



## ChIck3n

Awesome guide! +REP


----------



## jeffries7

Good guide for new members, wish it was there when i joined.

Since you can't be repped have a cookie


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump this again for all the people who haven't seen it.

Also check out the TF2 thread in my sig if you have TF2.









Ket me know any more suggestions for Must Know info for new members and I'll add it to OP if I can.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Impressive amount of info.


----------



## BradleyW

Bump


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump.


----------



## pararigger

Hello all of course I'm new here


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pararigger*


Hello all of course I'm new here


Welcome!! I see you've already filled in your system specs, very nice.


----------



## pararigger

Yeah I'm like totally lost here







I'm so new at this OC stuff and no idea where to begin. I heard since I have the black edition that I just need to mess with the multiplier.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pararigger*


I heard since I have the black edition that I just need to mess with the multiplier.


 Now that would be taking the easy way out.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pararigger* 
Yeah I'm like totally lost here







I'm so new at this OC stuff and no idea where to begin. I heard since I have the black edition that I just need to mess with the multiplier.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Now that would be taking the easy way out.









Lol, true. You can bump up the multiplier 1 or 2 and see what happens. Most people can do that on stock voltage. Otherwise, check out the AMD overcflocking section for more info.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump for new and old members alike.


----------



## IEATFISH




----------



## wierdo124

hai fish


----------



## IEATFISH

Oh hai.


----------



## dkev

I do have one question. What are the flames, and how do you earn them?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


I do have one question. What are the flames, and how do you earn them?



Good question. Have a look at Section 13.


----------



## Lige

I know their was a post 2 minutes ago, but I just finished reading this. Great guide for a new member on OCN.


----------



## dkev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Good question. Have a look at Section 13.










Thanks, I guess I didn't read it close enough.


----------



## cwobara123

mighty fine looking thread ya got there


----------



## IEATFISH

I'll bump this up.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump, added minimum requirements for PM's in section 13.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump, added section on Signatures in Section 2 with System Specs.


----------



## d2rocks

helpful. thanks.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d2rocks* 
helpful. thanks.

No problem1









Though with the new site design coming next year, I'll get to do it all over again!!


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
No problem1









Though with the new site design coming next year, I'll get to do it all over again!!









there's a new site design coming? do we have any previews of what it'll look like?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
there's a new site design coming? do we have any previews of what it'll look like?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...to-future.html

Looks pretty slick.


----------



## injoelsarmy

Very Helpful, thank you much. =]


----------



## aka-terminator

ok...read


----------



## apostolis21

Very useful thread! Thanks a lot!


----------



## crazybonze

That helped a lot, thanks.


----------



## IEATFISH

Better keep bumping this while it is still relevant.


----------



## Angmaar

Yet another good guide by fish. Some things you could add are a "How to" for disaibling ad block on OCN like what Marin did here and a link that people can put in their signatures so that all new people will see this guide (like what I did).


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angmaar*


Yet another good guide by fish. Some things you could add are a "How to" for disaibling ad block on OCN like what Marin did here and a link that people can put in their signatures so that all new people will see this guide (like what I did).


See Section 3.







And this whole thing will get revised for the new forum format. Happy happy fun fun.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


See Section 3.







And this whole thing will get revised for the new forum format. Happy happy fun fun.


Nice! I would be happy to help with this guide when the forum gets revised.


----------



## z0rak

Ok, read.


----------



## StormX2

you know, ive never actually read this ^.^


----------



## NoahDiamond

This may have been answered already, but do I need a total of 800 posts to get a 4GHz rating in my profile?


----------



## daduckman

i read the guide and when i read it i was wondering what the flame count was for so i did some searching. i would suggest adding that the flame count is rep related and you get a flame at fifty rep.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daduckman*


i read the guide and when i read it i was wondering what the flame count was for so i did some searching. i would suggest adding that the flame count is rep related and you get a flame at fifty rep.


Section 13.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Section 13.










Luck of the green. Some people are superstitious and don't read things about or on the 13th section.

As for forum threads, I can safely say I pulled that out of my posterior.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Does a freebie go towards your trader ranking?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Does a freebie go towards your trader ranking?


PM replied.


----------



## H969

Okay I have been searching for about one hour and I can not seem to find how too post a LINK without posting the full link?.. it seems that it is simple because everybody is doing it..lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H969* 
Okay I have been searching for about one hour and I can not seem to find how too post a LINK without posting the full link?.. it seems that it is simple because everybody is doing it..lol

Ah, I think you are referring to the Hyperlink button:







Just highlight what you want to be a link, then click that button and paste the link in the dialog box.


----------



## Tekgun

Or you could use the bb tags like then the text[/url*] Just remove the asterix it's only in there other wise it would display like [URL=http://www.overclock.net]THIS


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tekgun* 
Or you could use the bb tags like then the text[/url*] Just remove the asterix it's only in there other wise it would display like [URL=http://www.overclock.net]THIS

Another handy tip is if you want to show what you just put without altering it, use the noparse tags.

With noparse tags:
http://www.google.com]Google[/url]

Without:
Google


----------



## Tekgun

Oh nice


----------



## Drogue

This is a great handy post. I learned some stuff I didn't know. Sigged so more people may learn.


----------



## rocks1982

NIce~


----------



## justarealguy

Holy dooley! I was considering making a thread like this entitled: Overclocking your OCN experience but, wow, looks like I've been beaten.


----------



## adamski

Hello,








An excellent idea, very informative and very helpful thank you very much it should be permanent so it can be referenced at any time. I could write thank you one million times but this would not convey my gratitude. I bid you a good day


----------



## killeraxemannic

Always wondered.... How do you get a custom title on OCN? Mine says PC gamer but I have a good idea for one. How does this work?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13296183*
> Always wondered.... How do you get a custom title on OCN? Mine says PC gamer but I have a good idea for one. How does this work?


Good question. When you get an overclocked account you gain the ability to edit it yourself. Section 9 talks about those accounts.


----------



## dulceleche37

Lool,


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dulceleche37*


Lool,


You made an account to post this?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;13296183*
> Always wondered.... How do you get a custom title on OCN? Mine says PC gamer but I have a good idea for one. How does this work?


To get custome usertitles, you need an overclocked account.

There are a few ways to get one:

• Order one.
• Get a free one with 250 REP and have been here for one year.
• Win one in some of the competitions held on the site.

*EDIT:* Bah... pages...


----------



## pdiomidis

very helpful!


----------



## Ooimo

Thanks, really helpful for little things i havnt found.
Ps: why did chat get removed?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ooimo*


Thanks, really helpful for little things i havnt found.
Ps: why did chat get removed?


The inherent nature of chat produces a fast-paced environment that is nigh impossible to moderate. Additionally, members are more relaxed and tend to forget the rules. These two factors together caused the removal of chat. If you do a google search for "Overclock.net chipp chat" you'll find some posts by Chipp that shed some light on the subject.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Eh, i'm a nub. Disregard!


----------



## SuperDave1685

Very helpful 'n00b' guide







I was wondering why I couldn't PM folks!


----------



## zvonexp

Hi, where i can see in which threads i posted answer

Sory on bad english


----------



## IEATFISH

I have decided to update this. Give it a day or two. Might be done tonight.


----------



## IEATFISH

This guide has been updated. New guide here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations/


----------

